# Der neue Netscape....



## dave_ (12. Juli 2001)

ist ja genial !

ich weiss nicht obaa neu ist (6.1)

aber is halt der neuste, und der verhunzt nicht mehr viele seiten, ok manches sieht noch n bissle komisch aus, ist aber auch vom design her viel besser !
(ich hatt früher immer 4.7 bin daher wohl ein wenig abgeschreckt)

also saugtn euch mal(oder hab ich was vercheckt und alle ham ihn schon ?) und testet ihn


----------



## Interritor (12. Juli 2001)

IE rullleeezzzzzzz


----------



## RedZack (13. Juli 2001)

ne ne mädlz 
opera is der himmel auf internet-erden


----------



## Interritor (13. Juli 2001)

vielleicht von der schnelligkeit aber net von den features!:-[


----------



## RedZack (13. Juli 2001)

schnelligkeit is das einzige was auf "normalen" webseiten zählt...


----------



## Interritor (13. Juli 2001)

ach wenn man DSL hat ist es einem egal ob IE oder Opera !


----------



## RedZack (13. Juli 2001)

hab aba keen dsl ;((


----------



## Chris Kurt (13. Juli 2001)

der neue netscrap kann nix.
erstens braucht der jahrzente zum starten, und zweitens hat er in meinen augen netscape´s hauptproblem (= die basis von W.A.N.) nicht behoben sondern eher verschlimmert. dämlich genug von netscape überhaupt zu versuchen bestimmte html-tags zuzulassen und andere nicht. wenn überhaupt hätte man das wenigstens konsequent machen sollen. nn6 rafft weder die "hauseigenen" die nn4.7 rafft noch die standards, sprich ie5+.

griff ins klo würd ich sagen...
eigentlich schade, rein sympathie-mäßig würde ich lieber nen "kleinen" laden wie netscape unterstützen anstatt billo gates was in die tasche zu stecken, aber das produkt (nn) ist einfach fürn po!

·kuat·


----------



## dave_ (13. Juli 2001)

klar ich surfe auch mit IE !!
aber früher war netscape garnix, also damit konnte ich keine seite anschaun, der neue zeigts wenigstens korrekt an !

auserdem is das wichtig, da ich halb linux user bin und da gübbts kein IE


----------

